# Suche zum werben



## Bobcation (3. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich würde eine "Battle Chest" bereitstellen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.
Noch etwas zu mir, bin 21 Jahre alt und verstehe Humor, was ihr auch tun solltet. 
Weiteres kann per Skype oder TS besprochen werden.


----------

